# please pray and send positive vibes...



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I work for as an adm clerk at con edison ( the electric n gas co ) here in nyc, ive been working for this company for ten yrs. I used to be a customer service rep for 7 yrs and i made the mistake of applying for an adm clerk position , i got stuck in one of those depts that you cant really grow in , unless i study engineering or design or something , anyway because i havent been a bilingual customer serv rep for over two yrs now the test has since gotten revised , so a year ago i explained to them i wanted to go back to customer operations and they told me i would need to re test. well that was about a yr ago and i failed the math part of the test i needed at least 11 i got a 10 , anyway the position got posted again and i re applied. So tomorrow i go for testing again , i dont worry about all the other parts , just the math part , im scared .. math makes me feel like this :smilie_tischkante:. anyway pls send ur prayers and good luck wishes , cause i really dont want to continue working in the dept i am in now. i would really appreciate . I wil be taking the test tomm at 8 am. thanks in advance.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Liza - good luck with the test. What kind of math stuff is it? Any way to review? Can your daughters help? Isn't that crazy that our kids probably know more math since they're closer to learning it. I can't believe you have to re-test and that you need math for customer service. :blink: Customer service people out there please don't take offense but some of the CS people I talk to can barely deliver a clear sentence (almost all in foreign countries) much less a math issue. But I have to say, I love really good customer service people - I've dealt with a lot for food allergies and some are just terrific and caring.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Will be praying for you.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck on your test.....I know what you mean about math...I've never been any good at math...But i'm a whiz at spelling and english........I'll be thinking of you....you'll do great just try not to be nervous.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck on the test!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Good luck on your test tommorrow Liza - I'm sure you'll do fine. Its been years since I've taken a math course but maybe if its something you can review with your kids it will all come back to you - you know, like riding a bike ;-) Anyway, will be thinking of you.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys ! i dislike math so much !! but ive been taking practice tests online n brushing up .. and yes my kids now more than i do , crazy .. to susan...its crazy they make us test for it cause we never use it , ever , lets say we had to prorate an account we would input the dates and the amt of killowatts use and the computer does the prorrating , so i guess its just procedure and i understand in life you must have some basic knowledge of math , all im saying is why must i test again when i had already passed this ! i mean ive been out of school for a while , i dont remember this stuff  im going to try my best its all i can do ..


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

All fingers are crossed!


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I hate math also! Good luck on your test tomorrow. Think positive thoughts!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Thanks guys ! i dislike math so much !! but ive been taking practice tests online n brushing up .. and yes my kids now more than i do , crazy .. to susan...its crazy they make us test for it cause we never use it , ever , l*ets say we had to prorate an account we would input the dates and the amt of killowatts use and the computer does the prorrating *, so i guess its just procedure and i understand in life you must have some basic knowledge of math , all im saying is why must i test again when i had already passed this ! i mean ive been out of school for a while , i dont remember this stuff  im going to try my best its all i can do ..


Liza - I guess they want you to know the math so *if there's a power failure* and your computer goes out you can do it.  As a Con Ed customer all my life I can poke as much fun at them as I want


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Snowbody said:


> Liza - I guess they want you to know the math so *if there's a power failure* and your computer goes out you can do it.  As a Con Ed customer all my life I can poke as much fun at them as I want


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Looks like you have been preparing...doing practise tests is a good idea. Just relax and remember to breathe, and remember too that you passed it before you can do it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Best of luck Liza!!!! Just take your time, you'll do fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Fingers crossed*

I pray it all goes well for you tomorrow!!! please be confident. Anticipation is always the worst!!!

Just breath in through your nose and out your mouth slowly. YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Good Luck for the test! Fingers crossed it all goes well. Let us know how you go!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Good-Luck Liza......but don't worry you'll do well. Positive thoughts only, okay ?:wub:
Jenna


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, thank you for being with us. I ask Lord that you would be with Liza tomorrow, clear her mind, calm her spirit, help her Lord to remember her math, may she pass with your blessings. In Jesus name I pray. Amen



Liza, you going to do well, get sleep sweetheart


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Best if Luck on this test tomorrow. When you start.. take a deep breath.. try to relax then go get that needed score : ) !


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just take a deep breath when you sit down to take the test. Bogie will cross all his toes for you!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Liza I am with you in disliking math! UGH!!! I hate it

I know you will do great...especially since you have been practicing...just try to remain calm and not get too frustrated! 

Amen with Paula's prayer!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u ladies soo much ! i was brushing up on my percentages and my fractions ughhh , hopefully i will remember tomm , thank u all for your good luck wishes .. keep praying .

@ paula , that was beautiful , thank u .. and AMEN.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How did it go, Liza? I hope you passed with flying colors!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Liza....I am just seeing this and it's after 9am! You are probably in testing right now. Sending lots of positive vibes and thoughts your way!!!!!! Stay positive and best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Liza - praying the test is going well.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

can't wait to hear how you did


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:chili::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::woohoo2:i passed !!!!! im soo happy , thank u all for ur prayers , ad ur words of encouragement !!!! woo hooo , and thank god my daughter helped me w percents yesterday cause i had forgotten all about them and a big chunk of my test was dedicated to percents !!!! woo hooo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> :chili::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::woohoo2:i passed !!!!! im soo happy , thank u all for ur prayers , ad ur words of encouragement !!!! woo hooo , and thank god my daughter helped me w percents yesterday cause i had forgotten all about them and a big chunk of my test was dedicated to percents !!!! woo hooo


:celebrate - fireworCongrats, Liza :chili::chili: Great news. Now do you get the CS job if you passed the test or is there more to it? Hope you get it. I think your DD should get a little something special for helping her mom. :thumbsup::thumbsup: So proud of you girlfriend!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YAHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just saw the update on FB!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS XOXO


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u ladies ,i have to get notification of when is the next class , and my dept has a period they can hold me, and then well i have to re take a 16 week training at the learning center in queens , its paid n well its like con ed school lol , i did it before , its no biggie , its just longer ( more weeks ) now than it was before, nothing is new to me so i should be fine , u take classes, quizzes, a final , and then on the job training and then i should be back in brooklyn at the call center . 

and yeah i will get shanty a lil something something for helping her mommy out


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> :chili::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::woohoo2:i passed !!!!! im soo happy , thank u all for ur prayers , ad ur words of encouragement !!!! woo hooo , and thank god my daughter helped me w percents yesterday cause i had forgotten all about them and a big chunk of my test was dedicated to percents !!!! woo hooo


 
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: See we knew you could do it!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Hooray!!! So exciting!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Great Job Liza, I know if I had a math test I would definetly fail...spelling too can you tel...lol Congrats.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Yaaaayyyyyyy!! Congratulations !!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

uniquelovdolce said:


> :chili::Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance::woohoo2:i passed !!!!! im soo happy , thank u all for ur prayers , ad ur words of encouragement !!!! woo hooo , and thank god my daughter helped me w percents yesterday cause i had forgotten all about them and a big chunk of my test was dedicated to percents !!!! woo hooo


 

THANK YOU LORD
I'm so happy for you Liza:hugging:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes paula , Thank the lord , and all of u for ur beautiful prayers and good vibes , if there is one thing i have learned is that we can never underestimate the power of prayer ,i practiced so much and i prayed and this morning i said "God please help me know the answers to the questions , it is ur will and i know if its meant to be i will pass " and i passed , i guess when i took the test a yr ago and failed it wasnt meant to be.


Matilda's mommy said:


> THANK YOU LORD
> I'm so happy for you Liza:hugging:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sooooo glad to hear your happy news !!!!!!!!!:aktion033:
Jenna


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done!! That's awesome


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I knew you would pass


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh yeah girl I knew you could do it!!! :cheer: Praise the Lord...so glad that you passed!!!! Your daughter deserves a treat for helping


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

missiek said:


> Oh yeah girl I knew you could do it!!! :cheer: Praise the Lord...so glad that you passed!!!! Your daughter *deserves a treat* for helping


:smrofl:Kelly - I burst out laughing with this one. I try to reserve the word treat for my four-legged child so seeing it for Liza's daughter cracks me up. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Shanty - stay away from Dolce's goodies and insist that mommy gives you something better.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:smrofl:lmao im cracking up because today adonis came home n he got an award for a writing contest and he said ma im not getting treat?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congratulations Liza...WAY TO GO!!!!:cheer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> :smrofl:lmao im cracking up because today adonis came home n he got an award for a writing contest and he said ma im not getting treat?:HistericalSmiley:


Liza - I better have a treat for you for passing the test when I meet you on Friday. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: You might have to fight off Tyler though. :innocent:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:lol:


snowbody said:


> liza - i better have a treat for you for passing the test when i meet you on friday. :w00t::histericalsmiley: You might have to fight off tyler though. :innocent:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congraulations!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hate math too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!! Yeah!!!!! :chili::chili::smilie_daumenpos::clap::cheer:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey I missed this, Congratulations! Great job!


----------

